# telephone calls being monitored.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Al-Masry Al-Youm said the companies have not yet received any requests in that respect. In accordance with the law, the companies will only reveal phone numbers connected with the suspects, without exposing content of what was said during the calls.



Can this be correct? Can they and do they actually record all your calls.
I do know a lot of phone tapping goes on but to actually record your mobile calls???


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Always found it suspious as it is that you can't buy a pay as you go sim card over there without some form of ID!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Imagine, databanks full of mobile recordings of ... "Hello?" <breathing> "Hello?" <breathing> "Hello?" <breathing>...............


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Many many years ago, I read an article from a blog, about a secret facility, manned by experts, who were monitoring EVERYTHING in Egypt. Calls, computer activity, on and on it goes. The person who had written this blog said he was actually able to view the facility and activity going on in there, when he was able to go in with a friend who worked there. Believe it or not.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Many many years ago, I read an article from a blog, about a secret facility, manned by experts, who were monitoring EVERYTHING in Egypt. Calls, computer activity, on and on it goes. The person who had written this blog said he was actually able to view the facility and activity going on in there, when he was able to go in with a friend who worked there. Believe it or not.





I knew tapping went on...as someone who works for a big phone company here told me they set it up. but to record every single conversation is a bit much.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Imagine, databanks full of mobile recordings of ... "Hello?" <breathing> "Hello?" <breathing> "Hello?" <breathing>...............




and that is just calls from my secret admirer


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and that is just calls from my secret admirer


All calls from mobile phones are registered ,but the only thing that they have is the numbers you have called duration of call, time and date and this is worldwide.

When I bought a pay as you go in France Ihad to show ID and register it. You can still buy pay as you go here without id( but not from the phone companies outlets ) and they will cost you at least twice as much as a registered.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> All calls from mobile phones are registered ,but the only thing that they have is the numbers you have called duration of call, time and date and this is worldwide.
> 
> When I bought a pay as you go in France Ihad to show ID and register it. You can still buy pay as you go here without id( but not from the phone companies outlets ) and they will cost you at least twice as much as a registered.




Well that is what I thought but just re read what the phone companies have said.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Al-Masry Al-Youm said the companies have not yet received any requests in that respect. In accordance with the law, the companies will only reveal phone numbers connected with the suspects, without exposing content of what was said during the calls.



without exposing content of what was said during calls is worrying//


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Al-Masry Al-Youm said the companies have not yet received any requests in that respect. In accordance with the law, the companies will only reveal phone numbers connected with the suspects, without exposing content of what was said during the calls.
> 
> 
> 
> without exposing content of what was said during calls is worrying//



Having now seen the full article it is a standard international procedure in cases of this nature and they used it in investigating the London bombings.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Having now seen the full article it is a standard international procedure in cases of this nature and they used it in investigating the London bombings.



Yes the numbers are tracked...but I am asking are they taping every phone call every made as it seems to say in the article


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes the numbers are tracked...but I am asking are they taping every phone call every made as it seems to say in the article


It's feasable and probable.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I understand that there is sophisticated monitoring software that can pick out key words or phrases, but who knows.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I understand that there is sophisticated monitoring software that can pick out key words or phrases, but who knows.


Yes that is true and is used universaly buy telecom companies.


----------

